# Tis' (almost) the season..



## smoke king (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, its almost that time. Christmas, and Christmas music are nearly upon us. You either love it or hate it, there is no in between. Here at the Smoke King residence, we love it-and come November, our house is filled with it. From the traditional to the obscure, our stereos are running it pretty much all day, every day.

What about you? What are some of your favorites (or least favorites) songs that celebrate the season?

We caught the Brian Setzer (ex Stray Cats) Orchestra Christmas extravaganza at the Hard Rock in Vegas a few years ago, and it was one of the best shows either of us had ever seen - and trust me, I've been to a _lot_ of shows.  

So how about it-turn me on to some of your favorites!! And oh yeah-just in case you forgot-You better be good-Santa knows what your up to!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

I love, love, love it!!! I love most Christmas music, but I must admit I am looking forward to listening to my newest (bought right before last Christmas) Christmas CD, by the Barenaked Ladies. I bought it specifically for their rendition (with Sarah MacLachlan) of God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings YouTube - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings, but it has some other good songs on it as well. 

Barbara


----------



## smoke king (Sep 26, 2008)

I knew I wasn't the only one !!!!

Another of my favorites is "Tis the season" by Los Straitjackets-yeah-I know that they perform wearing Mexican Wrestling masks, but if you remember good surf music, and love Christmas music, check this one out!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

I will definitely check it out!  Did you check out the link in my post?  If you had told me a few years ago that I was going to buy a Christmas CD by a group called the Barenaked Ladies, I would have told you you were nuts!  That is an absolutely beautiful rendition of that song though!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 26, 2008)

My son has already started making his christmas list and right now it's 3 pages long (front & back). He's gonna be 12 in November and I still have him convinced there is a Santa Claus. My favorite christmas was when my husband and I set up a video camera facing the christmas tree and told my son it had a motion detector on it and when santa came to put presents under the tree we would get it on video. After he fell asleep the fun began. We video taped my husband from the knees down with black shoe on and red velvet & white fur trimmed pants legs walking around the tree, then we got a shot of his gloved hand closing the door as Santa left. We even left Santa's hat behind at the front door. We didn't have a fireplace at the time so I have this giant golden ceramic key with christmas ribbon on it that my son and I would leave hanging on the outside door knob for Santa to get in.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I absolutely ADORE Christmas music!! I love the older versions, Bing, Nat,etc...
I love the Nutcracker music! I listen to our local Christmas channel every year. They are wonderful. That is all they play. I love the music and the lights, but, I hate Christmas!! I'm a Grinch with the rest of it!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 26, 2008)

My favorite christmas CD is Gladys Knight and the Pips - Christmas...
I've had it for almost 10 years and it's always the first one in the CD player when I start the christmas music going.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 26, 2008)

After being in retail for so many years and hearing music day after day, on a loop from the wednesday before Thanksgiving to New Years Day, I get so sick of it. It takes all the glory and wonder out of the holiday for us.                                               
But I do have favs that they don't play;                                    
_'Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer'                                      _
_'Welcome Christmas' _CD by Matt King Trio                                
_'O Holy Night' _CD w/Luciano Pavorotti, National Philharmonic Orch. & Wandsworth Boys Choir.                                              
I'm sure there's more, but those are what, when it's still in the 90's here, I could think of. It's not even Halloween yet! (My favorite day/night)


----------



## jabbur (Sep 26, 2008)

TransSiberian Orchestra is one of my favorites.  I also like the Cambridge singers Christmas Star album.  If you're not familiar with them, they are a vocal group from England and their director takes traditional carols and does some amazing arrangements.  He also has written some pretty awesome stuff as well.  Some of their songs are a cappella and some with a full orchestra.  Just a wonderful choir.  There are times during Christmas that if I hear Rocking around the Christmas Tree or Santa Baby one more time I'll scream.  I really prefer the carols.


----------



## alisontomsmum (Sep 26, 2008)

My husband has a CD called "Sombrero's and Snow, A tijuana Christmas" Its carols and golden oldies done in a mexican style!!! He bought it for a joke, but its actually really good and always puts us in the Christmas mood.


----------



## B'sgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I personally love the Christmas album by Harry Connick Jr. For some reason, the big band sound makes the songs seem more "Christmasy" to me. And of course, I always love the set of Christmas hymns in my hymnbook.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 26, 2008)

alisontomsmum said:


> My husband has a CD called "Sombrero's and Snow, A tijuana Christmas" Its carols and golden oldies done in a mexican style!!! He bought it for a joke, but its actually really good and always puts us in the Christmas mood.



Zoot Allures!! I love the sound of that-I'm heading to amazon right now!!!


----------



## alisontomsmum (Sep 26, 2008)

he he, hope you find it! I think he got it in a pound shop!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 26, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I personally love the Christmas album by Harry Connick Jr. For some reason, the big band sound makes the songs seem more "Christmasy" to me. And of course, I always love the set of Christmas hymns in my hymnbook.


 
Are you talking about the "When my Heart Finds Christmas" album? I have that one & love it!! My boys esp. love the "Parade of the Wooden Soldiers" song!
I guess my favorite album would be Bing Crosbys "White Christmas", although it brings back bittersweet memories for me. My Mom would listen to that record every year while making her christmas cookies & decorating the house, now that shes gone its sometimes difficult to enjoy it.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 26, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> now that shes gone its sometimes difficult to enjoy it.



I know how you feel Kathe-"Please come home for Christmas" (by the Eagles, Bon Jovi and countless others) does the same thing to me.

I _absolutely love _that song, and I can't bear to listen to it.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 26, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I love, love, love it!!! I love most Christmas music, but I must admit I am looking forward to listening to my newest (bought right before last Christmas) Christmas CD, by the Barenaked Ladies. I bought it specifically for their rendition (with Sarah MacLachlan) of God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings YouTube - God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen/We Three Kings, but it has some other good songs on it as well.
> 
> Barbara



Barbara, I have this one too and absolutely love it.  And hey, they are all Canadian!!!!! The Ladies are absolutely wonderful live and I actually got to meet Sarah MacLachlan a few years ago.  Her (now ex) husband is good friends with a good friend of mine who is also a musician.  They were over for a Christmas party and the singing was incredible! She is very down to earth.

I have the Harry Connick one too and agree B's Girl, that the big band sound is great.

I love Christmas music but do not start it until December 1st, though DH puts our lights up as of November 1st, inside and out!  I have so many favourite Christmas CD's from old Classics like Ella Fitzgerald to the Christmas Soundtrack from Alli McBeal.  But one of my all time favourites is by a Christian artist named Bryan Duncan.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

jabbur said:


> TransSiberian Orchestra is one of my favorites...


I love them!  That is the next one I have planned to buy.

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 26, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I personally love the Christmas album by Harry Connick Jr. For some reason, the big band sound makes the songs seem more "Christmasy" to me. And of course, I always love the set of Christmas hymns in my hymnbook.


 
I have one of his also and when I pop it in the CD player in my car and Happy Ho Ho Ho To You comes on I sing it as loud as I can. My son just kinda sinks down in his seat like, "Why do Mom's have to be so embarrassing?"


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2008)

I love Christmas music too, but only during the last week leading up to it.

I stay away from shopping centers and big box stores from the end of November thru the end of December.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

From Thanksgiving to Christmas I listen to Christmas almost exclusively, and I only wear Christmas earrings (yep, I have a lot of them).

Also, many years I pick a week in July and watch all of our Christmas DVDs!  I need that Christmas "fix" halfway through the year!

Barbara


----------



## smoke king (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh I almost forgot-the song "Pretty Paper" I don't know who did it originally, but we have a version by Reverend Horton Heat (seriously) that is very nice.

Oh and he also covers Buck Owens "Santa looked a lot like daddy"-that one always puts a smile on my face too.


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I will definitely check it out!  Did you check out the link in my post?  If you had told me a few years ago that I was going to buy a Christmas CD by a group called the Barenaked Ladies, I would have told you you were nuts!  That is an absolutely beautiful rendition of that song though!
> 
> Barbara



Barbara, way to support those Canadian artists!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 26, 2008)

i bought the first gift last night but no music. can't even remember what i have. i have one of those that hold 150 cds so would have to scroll through. 

sewing gifts have to be bought early, so i can get them done. got stuff for a baby quilt for youngest great granddaughter . christmas eve is her birthday, very premature one . she is doing just great, our christmas miracle we call georgia.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

I usually buy gifts throughout the year when I see something someone will like.  I never wrap them until I am ready to send them though, as I would forget what half of the stuff was!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 26, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Oh I almost forgot-the song "Pretty Paper" I don't know who did it originally, but we have a version by Reverend Horton Heat (seriously) that is very nice.
> 
> Oh and he also covers Buck Owens "Santa looked a lot like daddy"-that one always puts a smile on my face too.


 
Pretty Paper - Roy Orbison
Pretty paper, pretty ribbons of blue...


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 26, 2008)

Willie Nelson's version of Pretty Paper is nice too.

Barbara


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 27, 2008)

I can not tolerate Christmas music of any kind.  I lost the love of my life during the holiday season and it brings back to many bad memories.  I can't wait till all of the ho,ho hos are gone from the sean. Yes I am very bitter and a first class grinch.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm sorry Dave.  It must be hard on you.  We lost my mom right before Christmas, and James lost his mom at Christmas and his dad at Thanksgiving (all several or more years ago).  We love to remember the good years before those bad ones.  Our moms each made Christmas really good in our homes.

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Willie Nelson's version of Pretty Paper is nice too.
> 
> Barbara


 

Yes your right, I forgot about his version. It was well done.


----------



## LeeAnn (Sep 27, 2008)

I love most Christmas music, I'm not too selective.  I love the traditional songs like Drummer Boy, White Christmas, Silent Night, and really love Mary Did You Know - though I'm not very religious AT all!  I could listen to Christmas music probably all year long, there's a certain warmth that I get from it.  Even for people that don't believe in Jesus, or really get why Christmas is celebrated (without getting into the whole man-made "traditions") it seems to me that people are friendlier during the holidays, they are a little more respectful and courteous to their fellow human beings - it's nice to see.   

I have such a diversity of Christmas music, anywhere from Bing Crosby, Trisha Yearwood, Vince Gill, Amy Grant, Alan Jackson and SO many more!  I love it all!!!


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 27, 2008)

Ack! Christmas creep gets worse every year! It's still September! 

Next year let's just start in January, what do you say?


----------



## alisontomsmum (Sep 27, 2008)

> I need that Christmas "fix" halfway through the year!



When i was a teenager me and my brother use to have a fake christmas on 1st september and call it "september day" because we needed a christmas fix!!!! Sadly my hubby wont keep up the tradition!!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 27, 2008)

The Christmas Hymn, "Oh Holy Night", always cuts straight to my heart.  First of all, because it is so strong in the whole meaning of Christmas, and even more so because of something that happened many years ago and has stuck with me.  We were in Junior High and preparing for our school Christmas Concert.  A good friend of mine had a beautiful voice and was set to sing the song and play guitar.  Two days before the concert her mother died very suddenly.  The teacher was trying to decide if he should get someone else to sing it or just take it out when my friend said no, she wanted to do it for her Mom, but would prefer if someone else would play for her.  Several of us got together and I played autoharp while two others played guitar.  There was not a dry eye in the place as her sweet voice belted out the words "Fall on your knees, oh hear the angel's voices".  I am actually tearing up writing this. She had gotten her lovely voice from her Mom and that was her tribute back.  I have never heard it sung so beautifully since.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that with us Laurie.  What a beautiful story.  I teared up just reading it.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 27, 2008)

Laurie, That's one of my favorites too, and always gets to me. But now even more so. I don't think I'll ever forget your story when I hear the song again. Thank you.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I can not tolerate Christmas music of any kind. I lost the love of my life during the holiday season and it brings back to many bad memories. I can't wait till all of the ho,ho hos are gone from the sean. Yes I am very bitter and a first class grinch.


 
I don't blame you.
I lost MOST feeling for Christmas after my momma died. But, because it was her favorite holiday and time of year, I still love the music, because, it brings back my Christmas's with her. She always had the music playing on the record player.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 27, 2008)

jabbur said:


> TransSiberian Orchestra is one of my favorites.


That is the only Christmas music I will listen to.  Trans Siberian is coming to Charlotte but in October so I won't be going.  I'm definitely in the HATE, HATE, HATE category.  I had a mother whose birthday was December 8th so we never played a note of Christmas music before that date.  Now you hear it before Halloween.  It just doesn't work for me.  There is something about TSO, Jeff Foxworthy's "12 Redneck Days of Christmas", and Montgomery Gentry's "Christmas With the Family" that I do love.  And you'll never hear me admit it again, but I love "Christmas Shoes" ~ I can't help but cry everytime I hear it.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> ...I love "Christmas Shoes" ~ I can't help but cry everytime I hear it.


The first time I ever heard "Christmas Shoes" was on the way to the airport the day after my mom's funeral.  I absolutely love that song.  Every time I hear it, the tears just pour.  I feel really good about where my mom is now, but listening to that song is one of my "I miss you Mama" moments, and it is very special to me.  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> The first time I ever heard "Christmas Shoes" was on the way to the airport the day after my mom's funeral. I absolutely love that song. Every time I hear it, the tears just pour. I feel really good about where my mom is now, but listening to that song is one of my "I miss you Mama" moments, and it is very special to me.
> 
> Barbara


Sorry, I hate that song Should have bought her a dress or earrings or SOMETHING other than shoes.


----------



## mikki (Sep 27, 2008)

I like to listen to Christmas music, but not until at least the beginning if Dec.  As for the holiday itself, It drives me crazy. Everyone has come to expect gifts., and like most people I can't afford to get everyone things, I've resorted to making packages of cookies,bread,and fudge. Some of the family think I'm just being cheap. Where they buy presents and let their bills go, I pay bills first and work with what I have left. They just don't get it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 27, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I can not tolerate Christmas music of any kind.  I lost the love of my life during the holiday season and it brings back to many bad memories.  I can't wait till all of the ho,ho hos are gone from the sean. Yes I am very bitter and a first class grinch.


Aww Dave, you may have trouble with Christmas music, but you are no grinch, my friend. (I know personally you are the _spirit_ of Christmas all year long - being Jewish notwithstanding.)

I adore Christmas specifically because of the music. I sang in church as a child and was always in choirs so I know most of them by heart and they bring back all sorts of memories. My father died Christmas morning almost 4 years ago and I was afraid it would make the music painful for me but it hasn't. It's a good thing because Christmas music is kinda like Prozac for me! It keeps me smiling when the season gets crazy!


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 27, 2008)

Fisher'sMom, this one's for you: YouTube - CHERYL WHEELER - Is It Peace or Is It Prozac-


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 28, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Sorry, I hate that song Should have bought her a dress or earrings or SOMETHING other than shoes.


Have you seen the movie?  The movie explains why he bought shoes.  It and Christmas Vacation are the only holiday movies I can watch.  I really, essentially, hate Christmas, but there are pieces of it I don't.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 28, 2008)

My family basically hates celebrations - birthdays, holidays and especially that big nuisance that comes at the end of December.  I love them all (my family of course, but mostly the holidays).  I love what Christmas stands for, not all the hype around it.  DH's family is somewhere in the middle on all of it so there is some hope there, but I am really looking forward to the day when DH and I can just do our own thing and celebrate in our own way.  Does that seem heartless?


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 28, 2008)

Not at all Laurie!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Sep 28, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> My family basically hates celebrations - birthdays, holidays and especially that big nuisance that comes at the end of December. I love them all (my family of course, but mostly the holidays). I love what Christmas stands for, not all the hype around it. DH's family is somewhere in the middle on all of it so there is some hope there, but I am really looking forward to the day when DH and I can just do our own thing and celebrate in our own way. Does that seem heartless?


 

nope, and if they don't like it, don't do it with them. what's the fun in that. 
my daughter always says she hates christmas, but it is the cost she hates. i talked her into making her homemade jam for gifts. that seems to help her purse and her attitude. 

babe


----------

